# My darker skinned cousin is finally crossing the color barrier!



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 28, 2008)

Remember that thread I started about being the only one in your family into make-up? Well there was another topic within that one about darker skinned women shying away from make up. I actually started that thread for my make up phobia cousin. Well, now-a-days, she's getting into make up!!!

Yep! For a women with whoopie Goldberg's skin tone, she's finally buying colorful lipsticks and eye shadows!!!! She even bought some foundation...WOWsers! 

I've been trying to get this damn girl in on the make up scene for awhile, she's been easing into it bit by bit, she finally crossed over this Christmas by buying an inexpensive make-up kit. It consist of orange,  bright pink and coral lipsticks, glosses and eye shadows. Though the lipsticks and glosses are sheer, she still made an effort. I'm loving it!

I did buy her that black cherry round girl lipstick from NYX also Ulysses,  and  a couple of other gloss and lippie. I forgot the names, but they are her best fit! I can't wait for our shopping spree
 at Sephora in 09'!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

wow!! congrats to her..big steps.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Yeah I'm proud of her!*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to your cousin! That's a very big step! Hopefully that she'll try other products from Sephora or MAC soon.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for her!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Congrats to your cousin! That's a very big step! Hopefully that she'll try other products from Sephora or MAC soon._

 
I know right?!

However she's the cheapest person I know when it comes to make up. But if one would put some weave, acrylic nails and electronics on the table she'd buy it all up regardless of the cost! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm trying to do the same thing with my mom. I hope I'm as successful as you were with her.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 1, 2009)

Good for her! It only takes one lipstick or eyeshadow to start it off.


----------



## YLQ (Jan 2, 2009)




----------

